
The Puzzle of Irving Penn - diodorus
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2017/05/02/the-puzzle-of-irving-penn/
======
Finnucane
I saw a smaller version of this exhibit locally some months ago. The pt/pd and
dye-transfer prints are vivid and marvelous.

